# Final fantasy 12, stupid gate in the lhusu mines!



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 22, 2011)

In final fantasy 12, I'm hunting a mark called man of mystery, I fought him once and he ran away. I'm certain he is north from site 9 but there is a gate blocking me from site 11 which is north from site 9. There has to be a switch somewhere... Any ideas?


----------



## Taralack (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> http://www.gamefaqs.com/


 I was going to suggest gamespot, but this works equally as well. 

I can't remember for the life of me how I got through that part. I'm pretty sure I just wandered around until I found the switch.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 22, 2011)

you need a key to get to site 11 - from hunter's camp on the phon coast. there's a guy who fell from bhujerba and the key is right next to him.

I know this because my gf just ran through the game and I happened to be paying attention for that part


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 23, 2011)

i don't think anyone ever beat this game without consulting a walkthrough at some point
if they did they're lying


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 23, 2011)

Zydala said:


> you need a key to get to site 11 - from hunter's camp on the phon coast. there's a guy who fell from bhujerba and the key is right next to him.
> 
> I know this because my gf just ran through the game and I happened to be paying attention for that part


 
That's right, isn't there an NPC in Bhujerba who mentions something about a missing key?  The guy on the Phon Coast is the other half of the puzzle.

Enjoy the "Man of Mystery" battle music, it's remixed straight from the 16-bit days of FF5.  (music playthrough)


----------



## Zydala (Feb 23, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> i don't think anyone ever beat this game without consulting a walkthrough at some point
> if they did they're lying


 
I can't count how many times my girlfriend would be like "help pull up the walkthrough". halfway through skimming it sometimes she'd go "oh wait nevermind found it"



Stratadrake said:


> That's right, isn't there an NPC in Bhujerba who mentions something about a missing key?  The guy on the Phon Coast is the other half of the puzzle.
> 
> Enjoy the "Man of Mystery" battle music, it's remixed straight from the 16-bit days of FF5.  (music playthrough)


 
That song is so awesome on the Black Mages album <3 (also I'm so biased, V was one of my favorite games haha)


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks, I found that key. I'll be sure to pay attention to the music, thanks for that tip.


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 23, 2011)

I have to say this. My own mother bought and beat this game on her own. She only got a walkthrough toward the end.
She even attempted the virtually impossible boss and got him down a few bars...

The game still gets you fucking lost without one.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 23, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> I have to say this. My own mother bought and beat this game on her own. She only got a walkthrough toward the end.
> She even attempted the virtually impossible boss and got him down a few bars...
> 
> The game still gets you fucking lost without one.


That just means it's a good game doesn't it?


----------



## cad (Feb 23, 2011)

Heh, this thread reminds me that I've not beat this game, yet. I'm at the end of the game, then decided to level up to crazy levels, got bored and quit.
Most likely it's going to take years before I beat the game, same deal with FFX.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 23, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> i don't think anyone ever beat this game without consulting a walkthrough at some point
> if they did they're lying


 
I don't think anyone ever beat *any* role-playing game without consulting a walkthrough at some point. 

and if they did...they probably looked at one and thought, "Wait a tic, I could have done THIS?", "I could have saved this character?" "I had to make a choice?! :O"


----------



## Jw (Feb 23, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> and if they did...they probably looked at one and thought, "Wait a tic, I could have done THIS?", "I could have saved this character?" "I had to make a choice?! :O"


 
^ I've done this. I've played through an entire game without ever mastering something pretty critical, like how to use certain items or where to find more missions, etc. I looked it up and said "gee, that's why the game was so short". Like FFXII. Played through, didn't find any of the non-mandatory espers or really get into the hunts and barely survived the last battle. Then I found out about the Zodiac Spear-- total WTF moment. How are you supposed to know about that weapon without looking that up? *gamer-rage*

For the most part, I play until I get stuck on a game. Well-designed games are mentally challenging yet do not require frequent look-ups on how to solve the puzzles (i.e. Portal does a good job introducing, instructing and applying things for the player). If it's impossible to figure out without looking up time and time again and do not provide adequate hints in-game, the gameplay will suffer. There's a difference between a challenge and a poor design.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 24, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Well-designed games are mentally challenging yet do not require frequent look-ups on how to solve the puzzles.



Exactly.  In _Shadow of the Colossus_, I beat all but one Colossus without resorting to a strategy guide (the exception being #10, the snake colossus -- I didn't realize you could shoot arrows from horseback) .  And in _Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks_, I made it through the entire game without resorting to one as well.  The last five floors in the Tower of Spirits fried my brain into a melted pile of gelatin by the time I made it through them (which took well over an hour), but it was _worth_ it.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm currently playing this game or Persona 3 FES in my recovery periods and I must say sometimes there is very little to indicate what you're meant to do next. I also loathe this licence board, why do I have to learn to use all sorts of bows before I can learn how to hold a katana? Why is there pheonix lores and skills that help you gain MP inbetween all the battle lores? My Basch has so much stuff he doesn't neeed. And who needs a licence to wear a hat?

On the other hand Persona 3 is too easy, almost mind numbingly easy at some points.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 24, 2011)

Gilgamesh was one of my more memorable encounters in that game.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 24, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Gilgamesh was one of my more memorable encounters in that game.


Anything with unique battle music and its own cutscenes is almost immediately a memorable encounter.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 24, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Anything with unique battle music and its own cutscenes is almost immediately a memorable encounter.


John DiMaggio was the icing on the cake.


----------

